# Just got some raceglaze nano wheel sealant..



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Says to spray it on, but Dosent have a trigger for spraying.

Do you guys just apply with a microfibre ?

I've also just sprayed them with AG wheel sealant too but gonna give them and hour or 2 for that to sit then apply this on top


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

If it's a nano sealant surely it needs an untreated surface to bond to?!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Thing is I got the car a few weeks ago and think there's something already on it.

I didn't realise that the surface had to be untreated ??


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you remove what's on there?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

you need to clean the wheels probably with fallout remover etc then dry them, spray the sealant all over and leave it a few mins then buff it off, 1h later do another layer and 2 layers will give you 6 months+
yes it comes with a spray head and needs to bond to clean bare wheels with no sealant on


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Mines didn't come with a spray nozzle &#55357;&#56868;

But thanks for the tips

Recommend a good fallout ?


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Can you remove what's on there?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Gonna need a fallout which I don't have.. back to Amazon/ebay


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Be best to start from scratch bud,you'll get the full durability from the sealant that way

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Cheers graham

Will get into it hopefully next week

Gonna **** down with rain now


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Has a wax on it as I see beading when it's been raining ...

Gonna get tore into this in the following weeks if the weather holds up and get it sealed for winter


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lovely looking car mate,where in the county are you?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Motherwell mate


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Polished bliss are in Aberdeen (i think) bit to far I guess

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Got my wheel Wookiee from them mate


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Have a couple of detailing retailers near me,always handy if I need something asap lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel is a great fallout remover and wheel cleaner and can you use it all over the car as well before you clay but dont use it as a regular wheel cleaner on sealed wheels as it will de grade it. you want something like auto glanz alkalloy diluted 20-1 which is awesome and cleans well plus at that dilution is sealant safe too and i use it on my diamond cuts sealed with race glaze nano wheel seal


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got the same wheels and no matter what I use they're a brake dust magnet, would be grateful for your thoughts when done


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've got the same wheels and no matter what I use they're a brake dust magnet, would be grateful for your thoughts when done


Will let you know..


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bilt hamber auto wheel is a great fallout remover and wheel cleaner and can you use it all over the car as well before you clay but dont use it as a regular wheel cleaner on sealed wheels as it will de grade it. you want something like auto glanz alkalloy diluted 20-1 which is awesome and cleans well plus at that dilution is sealant safe too and i use it on my diamond cuts sealed with race glaze nano wheel seal


Thanks for this, I like the bill hammer stuff.

Used his auto foam today and shampoo and the smell off the auto foam was great.

I'll look at that fallout and probably order, but I've got meguiars wheel brightner coming as the wife's wheels are in need of some tlc on her Leon

I went to use collinite 845 earlier and it had hardened slightly, so brought it indoors from the garage and sat on radiator for 10 mins.

Then starts raining...

Joys of Scotland :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

You should only need a decent car shampoo or wheel shampoo too maintain the sealant ,never needed too use any wheel cleaners over raceglaze,swisswax or others.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> You should only need a decent car shampoo or wheel shampoo too maintain the sealant ,never needed too use any wheel cleaners over raceglaze,swisswax or others.


Think they're meaning for me to get the stuff off my wheels just now mate, just got the car.

I'll use bilberry as a maintainer when I get them sealed myself


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

bigbrizo said:


> Think they're meaning for me to get the stuff off my wheels just now mate, just got the car.
> 
> I'll use bilberry as a maintainer when I get them sealed myself


 Many posts on here about how acid and alkaline effect durability hence stopped that last year,im referring too posts in your thread regarding maintaining sealed wheels


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Many posts on here about how acid and alkaline effect durability hence stopped that last year,im referring too posts in your thread regarding maintaining sealed wheels


How did you apply raceglaze ?

Spray or onto MF cloth ?

Maybe 10 mins or so on wheels
Before buffing ?

Cheers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

bigbrizo said:


> How did you apply raceglaze ?
> 
> Spray or onto MF cloth ?
> 
> ...


 Hi use very little ,spray leave 2-3 mins buff.I did 3 layers a hour apart.It definitely adds the best shine for a easy spray product also smells great.Its close too swisswax autobahn for looks without hefty price :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> How did you apply raceglaze ?
> 
> Spray or onto MF cloth ?
> 
> ...


you should of got a spray head with it mate. you dont put it on a cloth and rub it on, you spray it on, leave it a few minutes and then buff with a microfibre


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Go easy on the Megs it's great stuff but lethal will def clean them bare tho. I'd wipe down with iPa before sealing as well. As over kill says two coats will see 6 months, good to pull them off car and do barrels as well.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> you should of got a spray head with it mate. you dont put it on a cloth and rub it on, you spray it on, leave it a few minutes and then buff with a microfibre


I didn't mate. Bought it from eBay but contacted guy who sells this stuff and says he will get one to me posted tomorrow. It looks very thick to spray on and leave?


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Go easy on the Megs it's great stuff but lethal will def clean them bare tho. I'd wipe down with iPa before sealing as well. As over kill says two coats will see 6 months, good to pull them off car and do barrels as well.


What's ipa bud ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> What's ipa bud ?


Isopropanol Alcohol (IPA) is an alcohol-based chemical cleaning agent esigned to remove oil and residue from painted surfaces.
After machine polishing it is useful to spray a 50:50 mix of IPA and water onto the paint to fully remove any traces of polish and oil residues from the compounds. IPA strips back the residues that can fill and mask minor imperfections showing the true condition of the paint.
It is also very useful to use IPA before applying a sealant or wax to allow the subsequent layers to fully bond giving increased durability to the finished product.

Basically a cleansing fluid that removes any oils waxes etc from any surface you use it on. Body shops use it prior to painting.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

And it's cheap

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> I didn't mate. Bought it from eBay but contacted guy who sells this stuff and says he will get one to me posted tomorrow. It looks very thick to spray on and leave?


its fine mate, thats how its supposed to be used! you spray it on then leave it a few minutes to bond and then buff it off
if you get the old style spray head you will have a problem as it was clogging up and not spraying out properly, raceglaze have changed them for new ones lets hope you get one


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Isopropanol Alcohol (IPA) is an alcohol-based chemical cleaning agent esigned to remove oil and residue from painted surfaces.
> After machine polishing it is useful to spray a 50:50 mix of IPA and water onto the paint to fully remove any traces of polish and oil residues from the compounds. IPA strips back the residues that can fill and mask minor imperfections showing the true condition of the paint.
> It is also very useful to use IPA before applying a sealant or wax to allow the subsequent layers to fully bond giving increased durability to the finished product.
> 
> Basically a cleansing fluid that removes any oils waxes etc from any surface you use it on. Body shops use it prior to painting.


Thanks bud 👍


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> its fine mate, thats how its supposed to be used! you spray it on then leave it a few minutes to bond and then buff it off
> if you get the old style spray head you will have a problem as it was clogging up and not spraying out properly, raceglaze have changed them for new ones lets hope you get one


Aw fingers crossed.

Will be typical this one he sends won't work


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> its fine mate, thats how its supposed to be used! you spray it on then leave it a few minutes to bond and then buff it off
> if you get the old style spray head you will have a problem as it was clogging up and not spraying out properly, raceglaze have changed them for new ones lets hope you get one


Does it give them a good shine too ?

They seem a bit dull ATM


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> Does it give them a good shine too ?
> 
> They seem a bit dull ATM


yes mate it makes my diamond cuts bling 
it has wax in as well which helps


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone noticed a similarity between this and af tough coat they seemed very similar to me.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes mate it makes my diamond cuts bling
> it has wax in as well which helps


Cheers bud

Will let you know how it goes when I apply

I take it that when it's sprayed on its speckled and jus leave it for a few mins like that ? Then do you just rub it all in/over wheel ?


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

I've looked up YouTube for some examples like this but there's none with this stuff


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> Will let you know how it goes when I apply
> 
> I take it that when it's sprayed on its speckled and jus leave it for a few mins like that ? Then do you just rub it all in/over wheel ?


yes spray a bit on then leave it for a few minutes 2-3 then buff (rub it off) with a microfibre cloth and 1h later do the same again and 2 layers will give you 6 months easily


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Can you confirm which nozzle is Normally supplied with this bottle ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

1 on the left


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

the 500ml comes with the trigger on the right, the 250 probably comes with the other one you press down on the top like the clear mist detail spray 500 and 250 as seen here
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/media/Ra...g-spray-clearmist-250-&-500ml-bottles_3_1.jpg


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

This is the one I have Infact so I guess it's the small one

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/raceglaze-nano-alloy-wheel-protector-large/

When I spray it on and it leaves white specks I take it the whole wheel isn't gonna be sealed as I've not to buff it in right away ?

Sounds quite a daft question but I wanna get this right

Thanks


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Spray it on the wheel sparingly wait few mind and buff it's that simple.Less is more as it's highly concentrated


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Spray it on the wheel sparingly wait few mind and buff it's that simple.Less is more as it's highly concentrated


It seems really thick stuff too as if it won't get good coverage ... unlike say...an aerosol so to speak.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's super concentrated i 1st used it 2 years ago and over applied which was a waste of product.A light few spritzes should be enough a small bottle will do a few sets of wheels and after a few layers,a simple car shampoo and warm water is all I need too keep the wheel clean


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbrizo said:


> This is the one I have Infact so I guess it's the small one
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/raceglaze-nano-alloy-wheel-protector-large/
> 
> ...


if you have the 500ml its the big trigger not the finger press one, people have told you how to use this a few times in this thread and you are still asking. you are going around in circles it seems
read the instructions on the bottle!


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you have the 500ml its the big trigger not the finger press one, people have told you how to use this a few times in this thread and you are still asking. you are going around in circles it seems
> read the instructions on the bottle!


I did

But as it says spray it on and it was supplied without a nozzle, which I now have I started asking.

Only trying to get it right as I've not done this before and was concerned I wouldn't cover the whole wheel if it was a speckled spray instead of coating the whole wheel by rubbing it in like a wax


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Getting a fine mist for coverage sounds important if it's not supposed to be spread.
Difficult to bond properly to the whole surface if it's sitting in blobs.

Could it be spread around then buffed?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm getting my 500ml bottle delivered today. Is the nozzle twistable to provide a finer mist spray pattern? Perhaps the issue with it coming out in blobs is that the nozzle hole is clogged?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Getting a fine mist for coverage sounds important if it's not supposed to be spread.
> Difficult to bond properly to the whole surface if it's sitting in blobs.
> 
> Could it be spread around then buffed?


Spray, if you dont like the patern spread around then buff. Simple as that.

Really , 5pages on how to apply?


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Getting a fine mist for coverage sounds important if it's not supposed to be spread.
> Difficult to bond properly to the whole surface if it's sitting in blobs.
> 
> Could it be spread around then buffed?


That's what I was wondering


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

evoke said:


> I'm getting my 500ml bottle delivered today. Is the nozzle twistable to provide a finer mist spray pattern? Perhaps the issue with it coming out in blobs is that the nozzle hole is clogged?


its sprays fine and isnt adjustable its probably in blobs as it sits on the metal and seems to bead up thats probably how it bonds i dont know, happens to me as well ask in the raceglaze section and see what mark says about it


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bilt hamber auto wheel is a great fallout remover and wheel cleaner and can you use it all over the car as well before you clay but dont use it as a regular wheel cleaner on sealed wheels as it will de grade it. you want something like auto glanz alkalloy diluted 20-1 which is awesome and cleans well plus at that dilution is sealant safe too and i use it on my diamond cuts sealed with race glaze nano wheel seal


Ordering this today mate, is the BH auto wheel or BH korrosol best ? As I'd like to use on paint aswell pre clay

Thanks


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Used the raceglaze this weekend, couple of coats

Thanks for the info

Wheels are gleaming


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry folks, been away for a long weekend so could have nipped this in the bud.

Product should come with a finger spray (250ml, press on top) or trigger spray (500ml, pull with finger).

Spray a fine mist over the alloy, no worries if it goes on discs or tyres as will buff or burn off with brake pads (wont affect stopping performance), ideally spray in windless conditions so you can be further away to get the finest mist.
Leave for 2-3 minutes (depends on how warm it is though) to bond, then buff off - which will aid spreading too.

Maintenance: soapy water and sponge/brushes/cloth, or old cloth with QD for cleaning inside your garage.

Thanks for all your input folks, and your custom

PS Fallout remover: try our IronPRO here: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...e-glaze-ironPRO-Ironpro-purple-wheel-cleaner/


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

RaceGlazer said:


> Sorry folks, been away for a long weekend so could have nipped this in the bud.
> 
> Product should come with a finger spray (250ml, press on top) or trigger spray (500ml, pull with finger).
> 
> ...


 Its great stuff cant understand why people are needing alloy wheel cleaners,when a good shampoo is only needed


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good stuff crap trigger on my 500ml bottle just leaks out everywhere except where you want to go when you press it 

So sits their unused as even though I only need to add a trigger or put in something else to use it I've got tons of other products so use those instead


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

My efforts today with tyre and wheel detailing. I took the advice offered from many posts on here in recent weeks, and a new collection of products for tyres and wheels.

Here are the results:



















Tyres: Surfex HD (1:1) scrubbed in with a leather cleaning brush as it was soft, rinsed, dried, and finished with CarPro PERL Coat Protectant. The PERL was wiped with an MF cloth.

Wheels: First clean with Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner - I used my new Wo-Wo wheel mitt to agitate, rinsed, next clean with Bilt Hamber Korrosol, rinsed, dried using a Wo-Wo wheel drying cloth, finally sealed with Raceglaze Signature Series Nano Wheel Sealant.

Just some notes I made: the PERL is supposed to be sprayed onto the tyre wall but in future I will spray it onto a tyre dressing applicator and then apply it to the tyre wall to stop it going everywhere - it went onto my finished wheels so I had to wipe the wheels to a shine again.

With the Raceglaze Signature Series Nano Wheel Sealant, I buffed it several times over a period of about 20 minutes for all four wheels. I just kept repeating the buffing cycle until there was no drag on the MF cloth and the clearcoat was gleaming. The instructions actually say listen for a squeak from the cloth. Essentially it has to be bone dry before the buffing can end.

I'm happy with the results!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I bet you are they look excellent. 

Gonz.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

R0B said:


> Good stuff crap trigger on my 500ml bottle just leaks out everywhere except where you want to go when you press it
> 
> So sits their unused as even though I only need to add a trigger or put in something else to use it I've got tons of other products so use those instead


I had the same result with my trigger and I think overkill did also, decanted to a ag bottle with adjustable trigger and much better. Great product though.


----------

